# Nathan's Dog Treats



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

I just wanted to share Stuie's new favorite "I'll do anything" treats. Nathan's hot dog treats!! They smell REALLY good and it's all human grade ingredients. They really are like mini beef jerky sticks. I've been searching for a special treat for Stuie for those after bath and after "good poo-poo" treats and this one's it! Everytime I take out the bag he goes crazy. As soon as I start opening the bag he starts doing "roll-over" and "paw". I should record it next time... :biggrin: Anyway, just wanted to share something yummy that's not totally unhealthy for our pups. 

Anybody else who's tried them? What do you all think?!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my mom gets them for her dogs... they love them too! :biggrin:


----------

